# New Lumber Rack



## TropicalWW (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that answered my questions and gave advice about building a lumber rack. I still didn't feel comfortable building something that attached to my block walls, but in looking around, I saw some great free-standing racks. So I took a few of those ideas and ran with it. This is what I came up with.










Not only does the having lumber and scraps off the floor help with organization, but I've found that this set up saves me A TON OF TIME!!! In the past, I would have to hunt for a piece of wood….mis-measure it…mis-cut it…then throw it in the trash bin. Now, I can skip all those middle steps and just take the piece off the rack and throw it right in the bin….no mess to clean up and not annoying saw dust to deal with!!! 

Again, thank you so much to everyone that helped me out. I really appreciate it.


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice rack you got there bud. The lumber directly into the bin comment was just perfect!

Royal


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

Great idea, I love the trash cans under it!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice! Love the built in time saving features.


----------

